# The Faith of Our Fathers



## LawrenceU (May 27, 2009)

This is the title of a production done by Vision Forum. If you have not seen it I highly recommend it. It is extremely well done. Below is a clip that was posted on Doug Phillip's blog. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0nYGRaeiSI&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - "The Faith of Our Fathers" Teaser Trailer[/ame]


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 27, 2009)

Couldnt hear one thing since the computer at my job has no speakers but it looks good.


----------

